# Dog shows in the south/south east?



## scattyk

Hiya

Does anyone know of any fun type dog shows in the south (south east) that are family orinentated??

thanks in advance!


----------



## SpringerHusky

There's a family dog show April 11th at Gables cats and dogs farmdown in plymouth, this is south west so depends how far you wish to travel in the south.


----------



## terriermaid

i was wondering when gables was on lol i wont have to look it up now are you going?


----------



## raindog

There are three days of fun shows at the Kent County Fair at the beginning of May. See here for details: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/31655-kent-county-fair-companion-shows.html

Mick


----------



## SpringerHusky

terriermaid said:


> i was wondering when gables was on lol i wont have to look it up now are you going?


I'm definalty going it my 21st birthday and puppy meet up day


----------



## PennyH

I am holding a fun show in aid of the Primary School I work at. It will be on Saturday 13th June, judging begins at 1.00 and there will be 12 novelty classes - entry £1.00 per class.
The address of the venue is Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Gillingham, Kent. ME7 1HX
For further information, please phone during school hours - Mrs Harrison 01634 844152
Hope you can come along, as really want it to be a success!!


----------



## shakkastaffs

there are some at northbourne near sandwich/dover.

the first of the year being tomorrow.

WANT to do something different on Easter Sunday? Take your faithful hound to the Easter Fun Dog Show in Northbourne, a great day out for all the family.
There will be 10 pedigree classes and 33 novelty classes so whether your pet is the fastest sausage eater or a pedigree puppy training for Crufts, there is something for everyone. Organised by the Manston and District Canine Society, the show will be held at the Northbourne Village Hall and Green, The Drove, Northbourne. Entry costs £2 for pedigree classes and £1 for novelty classes. For details call Jenny Fletcher on 01843 823 539.


----------



## ellie-dee

Have a look at Pets Services Directory Kent - Pets in Kent they advertise dog shows, if anyone knows of any they will put them on the site for free! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter

May 10th . wye college beagles , fun dog show.


----------



## _Lesley_

There is a companion dog show in Queenborough (Isle of Sheppey) tomorrow (the 26th) at the Gateway Centre.
Entries from 10:30 and judging from 12:00

If you can come along ypu'll be able to see me and Fidgit disgracing ourselves


----------



## PennyH

Hi there
We will be there too!!
See you there.


----------

